# perl5.8.9



## ccc (Feb 4, 2009)

hi

howto install perl5.8.9 from ports under freeBSD 7.0 ?
in ports I can find only /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2009)

That's it. See 'distinfo' in the port directory.


----------



## hydra (Feb 4, 2009)

It's not a big surprise, that 5.8.9 falls under 5.8 branch.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 5, 2009)

You can also use make -V PKGNAME or make -V PORTVERSION


----------



## ccc (Mar 2, 2009)

thx


----------

